# vinyl siding on a wood fence



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It can if your willing to spend almost $100.00 a square (10 X 10')  including trim and nails for it, what type fence do you have now. A picture would be nice.


----------



## Lincolng (Mar 2, 2012)

joecaption said:


> It can if your willing to spend almost $100.00 a square (10 X 10') including trim and nails for it, what type fence do you have now. A picture would be nice.


A standard pressure treated wooden fence with boards installed upright. Posts are about eight feet apart and fence is about six foot high. I am wondering if the weight of vinyl siding will be a concern. ( too dark for a picture now but can try tomorrow)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What weight? I can pick up a 2, square box by myself. Not a factor.


----------



## Lincolng (Mar 2, 2012)

Excellent. Thanks. Looks like I have a project to work on as our temperature improves...


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Lincolng said:


> A standard pressure treated wooden fence with boards installed upright. Posts are about eight feet apart and fence is about six foot high. I am wondering if the weight of vinyl siding will be a concern. ( too dark for a picture now but can try tomorrow)


I think the looks would be a concern.
Sounds like something we would do here in Missouri.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What fasteners to use would be my main concern. Reguler roofing nails will rust off within a few year with pressure treated wood. I'd use stainless steel roofing nails. And there not a stock item most places and not cheap.


----------



## Lincolng (Mar 2, 2012)

The way I am thinking is that the vinyl would be on the "inside" portion of the fence ( side facing the house) and built onto the panel (between the posts and cross beams) ... hmmm... will have to pass idea by her majesty for aesthetics approval now...


----------



## Lincolng (Mar 2, 2012)

Lincolng said:


> The way I am thinking is that the vinyl would be on the "inside" portion of the fence ( side facing the house) and built onto the panel (between the posts and cross beams) ... hmmm... will have to pass idea by her majesty for aesthetics approval now...


On the fastening hardware I was thinking outdoors fence screws - weather proof. Same as we use on decking but shorter no doubt.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

fences i would wager move around alot more than the side of a house


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree with Tom. Sounds like a bad idea. Once the siding is on there and the fence starts moving/shifting, for whatever reason, the nails will likely tear out and your siding will look worse than the existing fence....


----------



## Lincolng (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the input and insight from your experience all. Will have to definitely rethink this one or even search for examples of this being done. Essentially looking to block off the view cause by shrinking fence boards. Any replacement ideas most welcome.
Cheers


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Run fence boards on the other side, offset from the gaps of the original fencing. 

It’s called a “privacy fence”. :yes:

Vinyl Siding is a poor choice for many reasons imo. :wink:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

installing boards on the back of the fence is the only logical solution as kwik has mentioned

vinyl is notorious for coming off houses in heavy winds. now add having it on a fence where wind should be able to pass through it and your gonna have vinyl all over the yard after a major blow


----------



## Lincolng (Mar 2, 2012)

Many thanks all. Appreciate it.
Cbeers


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

The last two posters are right on.
(boards on the other side, creating a true privacy fence).


----------



## TheFenceGuy (Jul 2, 2011)

Either that, or replace the fence entirely if you want vinyl. Vinyl and wood are going to react differently to temperature and humidity changes, so you could end up with a lot of problems with the two parts separating if you try just putting vinyl siding on top of wood. If you want the low maintenance and clean look of vinyl, you're better off starting out from scratch.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> Run fence boards on the other side, offset from the gaps of the original fencing.
> 
> It’s called a “privacy fence”. :yes:
> 
> Vinyl Siding is a poor choice for many reasons imo. :wink:


Agreed. I almost think you will qualify for "you might be a *******" type of jokes if you install siding on your fence.


----------

